# Διημερίδα για το βιβλίο [10-11/5] - Το ελληνικό βιβλίο στην κρίση: Σκέψεις για το παρελθόν, παρατηρήσεις για το παρόν, ιδέες για το μέλλον



## rogne (May 2, 2013)

*ΔΕΛΤΙΟ ΤΥΠΟΥ*

«Το ελληνικό βιβλίο στην κρίση: Σκέψεις για το παρελθόν, παρατηρήσεις για το παρόν, ιδέες για το μέλλον»

10 -11 Μαΐου 2013
αμφ. «Ιω. Δρακόπουλος», Προπύλαια Πανεπιστημίου Αθηνών

Οι Εκδόσεις των Συναδέλφων διοργανώνουν διημερίδα για το ελληνικό βιβλίο θεωρώντας ότι στις συνθήκες της παρούσας οικονομικής κρίσης ο ευαίσθητος χώρος του βιβλίου δοκιμάζεται ιδιαίτερα και ότι απαιτείται συνολική και συγκροτημένη προσέγγιση των προβλημάτων του.

Την πρώτη ημέρα της διημερίδας, την Παρασκευή, 10/5, πανεπιστημιακοί καθηγητές και ερευνητές θα παρουσιάσουν πτυχές από την ιστορία των εκδόσεων και της τυπογραφίας της νεώτερης και σύγχρονης Ελλάδας.

Σκοπός μας είναι η συμβολή στη διερεύνηση του εν πολλοίς ανεξερεύνητου αυτού χώρου και της ανάδειξης της ιδιομορφίας του βιβλίου ως πολιτισμικό, μορφωτικό και οικονομικό αγαθό.

Κατά τη δεύτερη ημέρα των εργασιών, το Σάββατο, 11/5, το βήμα θα δοθεί στους ανθρώπους του βιβλίου που συμμετέχουν στην αλυσίδα παραγωγής του, ώστε να παρουσιάσουν τα προβλήματα που αντιμετωπίζουν και τις λύσεις που προκρίνονται. Συγγραφείς, εκδότες, επιμελητές, μεταφραστές, βιβλιοπώλες και οι εργαζόμενοι βιβλίου-χάρτου θα αναλύσουν τις απειλές και προκλήσεις που αντιμετωπίζει ο κλάδος σήμερα, μετά από τρία χρόνια οικονομικής ύφεσης και κρίσης. Θα τεθούν τα ζητήματα των νέων συνθηκών της παραγωγής και της πρόσβασης στο βιβλίο όπως η ψηφιακή τεχνολογία, το μέλλον των βιβλιοθηκών στη χώρα μας (της Εθνικής Βιβλιοθήκης καθώς και των δημόσιων και δημοτικών). Τέλος, θα αναδειχθούν οι προοπτικές που θέλουμε να συνδιαμορφώσουμε για την επιβίωση και το μέλλον του ελληνικού βιβλίου.

Συμμετέχουν: Λουκάς Αξελός, Τόνια Αράχωβα, Χρήστος Αστερίου, Νικόλας Βουλέλης, Έφη Γιαννοπούλου, Γιώργος Γλωσσιώτης, Βασίλης Γραμμέλης, Νίκος Δαββέτας, Δημήτρης Δημόπουλος, Αθηνά Ζηζοπούλου, Κρίτων Ηλιόπουλος, Άννα Καρακατσούλη, Βαγγέλης Καραμανωλάκης, Χριστίνα Κυριακοπούλου, Νίκος Λαμπρόπουλος, Νίκος Μέλιος, Χριστίνα Μπάνου, Νίκος Ξυδάκης, Δημήτρης Παυλόπουλος, Μανώλης Πιμπλής, Παναγιώτης Σουλτάνης, Θωμάς Τσαλαπάτης, Βάσιας Τσοκόπουλος, εργαζόμενοι επιμελητές-μεταφραστές και βιβλιοϋπάλληλοι.

Η διημερίδα θα λάβει χώρα στο Αμφιθέατρο «Ιω. Δρακόπουλος» στα Προπύλαια του Πανεπιστημίου Αθηνών (Πανεπιστημίου 30), την Παρασκευή, 10 Μαΐου, 18:00-21:00 και το Σάββατο, 11 Μαΐου, 9:30-14:30 και 18:00-21:00.

Στοιχεία επικοινωνίας: Τηλ.: 210 3818840 • [email protected] • http://ekdoseisynadelfwn.wordpress.com

*ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑ*

Παρασκευή, 10/5, 18:00-21:00
18:00 Χαιρετισμός από τις Εκδόσεις των Συναδέλφων

_Από την ιστορία του ελληνικού βιβλίου και της τυπογραφίας (19ος-20ος αι.)_
Προεδρία: Νίκος Μέλλιος
18:20 Λουκάς Αξελός (εκδότης – εκδόσεις Στοχαστής), «Οι περιπέτειες του βιβλίου και των ιδεών στην κρίσιμη εικοσαετία 1960-1980»
18:40 Αθηνά Ζηζοπούλου (ιστορικός), «Η συγκρότηση του Συνδικάτου Εργατών Τύπου Αθηνών, 1900-1940»
19:00 Άννα Καρακατσούλη (ιστορικός, επίκουρη καθηγήτρια στο τμήμα Θεατρικών Σπουδών του ΕΚΠΑ), «Όταν τα βιβλία πουλιούνταν… αλλά δεν αγοράζονταν: Η κρίση του βιβλίου τη δεκαετία του 1930»
19:20 Χριστίνα Μπάνου (επίκουρη καθηγήτρια στο τμήμα Αρχειονομίας –Βιβλιοθηκονομίας του Ιονίου Πανεπιστημίου), «Παλαιές αξίες και νέοι όροι: οι αλλαγές στην εκδοτική αλυσίδα και οι προκλήσεις για την ελληνική εκδοτική βιομηχανία»
19:40 Δημήτρης Παυλόπουλος (ιστορικός, επίκουρος καθηγητής στο τμήμα Ιστορίας και Αρχαιολογίας του ΕΚΠΑ), «Πρωτότυπο εναντίον φαντάσματος: Εικονογράφος παλαιάς κοπής στον καιρό της κρίσης»
20:00 Βάσιας Τσοκόπουλος (ιστορικός), «Η κρίση του βιβλίου πριν τον πόλεμο και σήμερα: παραλληλίες και διαφορές»
20:20-21:00 Συζήτηση

Σάββατο, 11/5, 9:30-13:30
_Οι άνθρωποι του βιβλίου σε συνθήκες κρίσης_
Προεδρία: Βαγγέλης Καραμανωλάκης
09:30 Χρήστος Αστερίου (συγγραφέας), «Ο νέος συγγραφέας στην ελληνική εκδοτική στέπα»
09:50 Θωμάς Τσαλαπάτης (αρθρογράφος, ποιητής), «Η πύκνωση της ιστορίας και η συμπύκνωση της γλώσσας: Θεματικές, μοτίβα και γλώσσα της νεότερης ποιητικής γενιάς στην Ελλάδα της κρίσης»
10:10 Κρίτων Ηλιόπουλος (μεταφραστής), «Οι Μεταφράσεις και η Πατριδογνωσία»
10:30 Παναγιώτης Σουλτάνης (επιμελητής), «Ο επιμελητής του μεταφρασμένου κειμένου: Η σύνθετη αποστολή του αφανούς τελωνοφύλακα»
10:50 Μιχάλης Λαλιώτης (συνδικαλιστής στον κλάδο των μεταφραστών-επιμελητών), «Μεταφραστές Επιμελητές Διορθωτές στο χώρο του βιβλίου: Χτες και σήμερα»
11:10-11:30 Διάλειμμα
11:30 Βασίλης Γραμέλης (εκδότης, εκδόσεις ΚΨΜ και Στρατής), «Η παραγωγή, το κόστος και η αγορά του βιβλίου στη χώρα μας σε καιρούς κρίσης»
11:50 Νίκος Λαμπρόπουλος (βιβλιοπώλης, βιβλιοπωλείο Σύγχρονη Έκφραση Λιβαδειά), «Κρίση: Αλάτι πάνω στις πληγές της βιβλιοαγοράς»
12:10 Δημήτρης Δημόπουλος (εκδότης-βιβλιοπώλης, Εναλλακτικό Βιβλιοπωλείο – Εκδόσεις Κουκκίδα), «Προβλήματα του βιβλιοπωλείου σήμερα»
12:30 Νίκος Αντωνίου (συνδικαλιστής στον κλάδο των βιβλιοϋπαλλήλων), «Οι εργασιακές σχέσεις στον χώρο του βιβλίου στα χρόνια του μνημονίου»
12:50-13:30 Συζήτηση

Σάββατο, 11/5, 17:30-21:00
_Σύγχρονες προκλήσεις_
Προεδρία: Άννα Καρακατσούλη
17:30 Τόνια Αράχωβα (Αναπληρώτρια Γενική Διευθύντρια της Εθνικής Βιβλιοθήκης της Ελλάδος), «Εθνική Βιβλιοθήκη: ένας εθνικός οργανισμός σε εξέλιξη»
17:50 Χριστίνα Κυριακοπούλου (βιβλιοθηκονόμος, κοινωνιολόγος), «Οι δημοτικές/δημόσιες βιβλιοθήκες σήμερα: τι και γιατί»
18:10 Γιώργος Γλωσσιώτης (βιβλιοθηκονόμος), «Ψηφιακό βιβλίο: συνέχεια ή τομή;»
18:30 Έφη Γιαννοπούλου (μεταφράστρια), «Το βιβλίο στην καρδιά της κρίσης: χαρτογράφηση του παρόντος και αναζήτηση μελλοντικής προοπτικής»
18:50-19:15 Διάλειμμα

19:15 _Στρογγυλή τράπεζα: Προοπτικές και ζητούμενα_
Προεδρία: Μανώλης Πιμπλής
Συμμετέχουν: Νίκος Ξυδάκης (δημοσιογράφος, τεχνοκριτικός), Νίκος Δαββέτας (συγγραφέας, κριτικός), Νικόλας Βουλέλης (δημοσιογράφος, μεταφραστής) και Οι Εκδόσεις των Συναδέλφων
20:15-21:00 Συζήτηση

http://smed.forumotion.net/t701-topic


----------



## nickel (May 11, 2013)

Ήθελα να το κάνω bump από χτες, αλλά...


----------



## nickel (May 12, 2013)

Στα μεθεόρτια:

*Εκδότες και μπανάνες* (Στο ιστολόγιο του Ν. Σαραντάκου)

Ας προσθέσετε και συνδέσμους προς άλλα συναφή κείμενα.


----------

